# New patient just checked into Broadmoor



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

New patient just checked into Broadmoor; 
Trying real hard not to rebuild the @!*&*$ Head Cage (it's driving me crazy because it's too tall), but it'll do for now. 
(btw- that's part of the cage in his mouth. )
Thanks for looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you fed him more, he might not be trying to eat that cage

Nice addition to the insane asylum, CC!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh,, he is scary looking~ great job Cathy!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Honestly your ideas are great and you being them to life so realistically and creepily


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is sweet! I agree with Hairazor; your execution (pun intended) is spot on. I'm so looking forward to seeing your display come together!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great! Dirty up his pants a bit and he's a terror!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh Cathy, that is totally off the hook!!!!!!! Your TOTs are gonna be blown away wih your theme change. Now I don't know if I want to do an asylum this year. 
(Btw- I got your message but out with the kiddies. I'll call later. <3 )


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Delightful,
You must have a lot of room for storage? 
My favorite one so far!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it!
It looks great just the way it is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Strong jaws on this one. Hope you keep the orderlies safe. . Nice addition to the asylum.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Spooky - I love this one too CC - Great job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like it. You might need a wide path around it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

As always great job on this Cathy.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, y'all.   Y'all are too funny! 

Magic13- Unfortunately, I have very little room for 'organized' storage. I have crap laying around everywhere.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job, the tots will be dropping candy there. Just lay down a nice clean kitty litter pan there, and at the end of trick or treating, you will have a tray of free candy!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I really like that cage. I don't think its too tall. If it bothers you, you can add a rat or something inside the cage with him.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome prop!!!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks very disturbing!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Cool! This is impressive!!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

looks great!! I love the eating the cage


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, everyone.  And great ideas!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure why you are fussing about rebuilding the head cage...I think it looks fantastic! The entire prop is very well done! Great work!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

CC - you've got a great addition to your asylum. Nicely done!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great job. Love the head cage.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

So creepy! Love it!


----------

